# Oberrittersgrün at dusk



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

A new station has been built at Oberrittersgrün near the Czech border in the former East Germany.

There is a separate siding for a stop here so the mainlines to the Czech Republic and to the west aren't held up.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very nice.

What's the back story that you model the European rails?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2019)

Great photos and fine modeling, Michael. :smilie_daumenpos: You are making excellent progress on your layout.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

cole226 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> What's the back story that you model the European rails?


I lived in Germany for two years and made a second trip for a visit some years later.

I love the German and Austrian railroads and the scenery they run through.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

had to ask.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Another thing I noticed about your layout, is how great the lighting works, seems to be spot on. I have a ton of lights, but not going to adjust until I get the industrial area done. Again a great job, I check it every day for updates.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

Your post-war European motif is absolutely fantastic, very impressed (and jealous!)


----------



## Bbcatcher (Jun 1, 2019)

Beautifully detailed.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you. The finished scenery around the station makes it all that much nicer.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Been waiting for you to see this.
I guess you don't know that you have been honored.
A thread has been started just for you. 

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=181688

Note, there is no way to message you?
I guess you have it turned off?
Can't PM or post visitors messages.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for letting me know. I didn't see the thread untilyou mentioned it


----------

